# New member with new pistols........



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

New member here from Maine. I have owned a .22 Browning pistol for many many years, strictly for 'plinking targets and shooting hedgehogs'. Wanting to learn to shoot larger caliber pistols, I did a lot of internet research and decided to buy the Springfield XDm 9mm and XDm .40 cal....both 4.5" barrels. These fit my hand and grip perfectly. 
I look forward to learning all the good and bad about these from anybody that has or has had these pistols......
Enjoy your Thanksgiving Day with family and friends......

Terry


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome, and good choice. The XDs are a fine choice.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Welcome also, and I agree Xds are a very fine choice.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Welcome from a bit further South (but not much!)


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Welcome from New York. You'll love those Springfields.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

ybnorml:
I love that: "bahhabah". I've got an XDS .45, XDM 3.8 .45, and an XD .40 Subcompact all fine pistols from a great company. I took advantage of their offer of 3 free magazines for any pistol purchased before 10/31/14 and received them within two weeks of my application. You may also want to look up Springer Precision and Powder River Precision if you desire to add custom parts to your pistols. Both are outstanding people to do business with. I have nothing bad to say about Springfield pistols or their parts vendors. Good choice!


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for the welcomes....looking forward to getting comfortable with these.
I will be taking a concealed carry course so I can legally pack one of these in the RoadGlide saddlebags.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)




----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Howdy from Texas!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

ybnorml said:


> New member here from Maine. I have owned a .22 Browning pistol for many many years, strictly for 'plinking targets and shooting hedgehogs'. Wanting to learn to shoot larger caliber pistols, I did a lot of internet research and decided to buy the Springfield XDm 9mm and XDm .40 cal....both 4.5" barrels. These fit my hand and grip perfectly.
> I look forward to learning all the good and bad about these from anybody that has or has had these pistols......
> Enjoy your Thanksgiving Day with family and friends......
> 
> Terry


Hello and welcome Terry! Sounds like you bought a couple of good ones there. I love both the 9mm and .40 S&W, and have a few pistols chambered in those rounds. Again, welcome to a great forum! :smt033


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

desertman said:


> ybnorml:
> I love that: "bahhabah".


Yah kant get theyah from heaya. (fellow new englander)


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Local folk kin....flatlanders and citydwellers kaint


----------

